# Need some tree ID help.



## Jerry (Jul 31, 2012)

Any help would be appriceated. Live in Southwest Ohio.

Jerry


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Pignut Hickory.


----------



## Jerry (Jul 31, 2012)

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Anytime. Good to see you posting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2012)

Should yield some pretty wood! I especially like the woods you just can't go buy at the lumber yard. Makes people question what is it?


----------



## Jerry (Aug 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Anytime. Good to see you posting.



Yea my son has had me busy playing with another toy.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2012)

Jerry said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime. Good to see you posting.
> ...




Cool! I'd be doing that too instead of cooped up in the house. 

Do y'all ever make the Whitewright, Texas pull? They're affiliated with Outlaw. We make WW about every third year, but last year it was so long and drawn out - much more than years previous (gets worse every year) that we didn't even go this year. 

Love me some truck & tractor pullin though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2012)

Great big mechanical things makin lots of smoke and horse power, oh boy, I think I need a cold shower now!:rofl2:


----------



## Jerry (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, My son and I are having a blast. We don't travel far (yet). Just local events at the moment. (100 mile radius).
Thanks for the nice comments and the help on the log ID. 

Jerry


----------

